# Father/Daughter Bred Puppy



## Black (Aug 14, 2018)

Long time reader, first time poster

I was all set to put a down payment on a puppy this morning until the breeder told me the litter was bred from a Father-Daughter connection. Both dogs are a-1 normal rated and have clean health certs. Now, if you google, you get both sides of the fence when it comes to pros/cons.

What says this forum? If i'm going to spend $3K on a GSD, i want to make sure i have a healthy little guy. I get that both father and daughter are clean, but could there be something that comes to the front being they are so closely related?

Thank you for any information or advice provided


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The mother of my foundation bitch was from a 1/2 brother, 1/2 sister breeding. I, myself, would never do a breeding like this, but her breeder did quite a few with very close inbreedings. There are breeders still doing some very close inbreedings. Breeding females to their grandfathers, 1/2 sibling breedings, etc. IMO father daughter is too close and not something I would do. You can get an increase in both good (more consistency in the litter) and bad (health or temperament issues). The main problem is the loss of genetic diversity and hybrid vigor (which can result in less fertile males and males that won't breed naturally, less fertile females, females that won't breed naturally, females that won't raise their litters without help, dogs with shorter life spans, etc) especially when this is done generation after generation. A breeder doing these crosses better know his/her dogs extremely well, both the dogs themselves and also their genetic makeup.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

https://genetics.thetech.org/ask-a-geneticist/dog-inbreeding 

I know this is done but personally, I would not want a pup from this breeding because it is just creepy. 

Inbreeding is not popular in nature- most herd animals male offspring are driven off by their sires, zebra fillys stand at the edge of the herd inviting other zebra stallions to steal them, wild canids such as wolves dispurse. Incest taboo is universal across all human cultures across time. There is a reason for these things.


----------

